# started dental sticks



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Sm family,

I see that some fluffs need dentals and I'm hoping Boo doesn't need to go. I never started brushing his teeth yet but I know he'll attack me If I do it since I can barely brush his hair. I just recently bought the naked brand dental sticks. Do you guys think it's a good idea? and how often should I give it to him? He finishes a stick so fast :blink:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I buy those, Tucker isn't interested in them, but Rocky loves them. I don't think they are anything special for cleaning teeth though. I don't really believe in 'dental sticks' as anything more than a treat.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with Shelly....dental sticks are nothing but treats. Teeth brushing is important and doesn't guarantee that they will not need a dental. Start by just putting a little toothpaste on your finger and let him lick a drop of it and then use your finger with a little gauze on it and rub gently on his teeth. He will get use to it and eventually won't mind it.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

He'll attack you? That's not good. Regardless of whether dental sticks work or not he needs to learn you can get in his mouth as much as you want. If he's not used to it think how much harder it might be for a vet to check his teeth to make sure everything's OK. 

Gustave loves his chicken flavored doggy toothpaste. He runs to me whenever he sees me with his brush. Try it, you might just be surprised. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

It just takes paitence and preserverance to get them used to you brushing his teeth

Just keep trying


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

No treats or dental goodies can replace a good toothbrushing. Try to practice step-by-step (one step each day) like Barbara mentioned. Obi also likes the poultry flavored dog toothpaste- he licks and licks and licks it while I brush his teeth.


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

I feel that you need to get him to let you clean his teeth. It will be a feat since he is not used to it but you need to start slowly and allow him to get used to it. Those sticks are not really going to do a whole lot of good.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Think Everyone Is Right More Like A Treat. Iam Learning To Brush Yogi"s Teeth. Coming A long Ok. He Had Some Extra Teeth Removed When Neutered. But He Grew More On The Top\Unless they Missed them--anyway now we will have to have them removed.*

*Good Luck--Its Just Take Time/LOTS OF TIME!*


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Teeth brushing is very important. Be patient and be consistent. He will get the hang of it. Just don't give up.


----------

